# If you didn't know your age, what age would you guess?



## Pikonic (Aug 14, 2013)

Look in a mirror, look at what your doing with your life. How old do you _look and feel?_
People tell me I look young for my age and would card me if I was at a bar. I have a Bachelors in biology with a kinda low paying entry level job. Even though I'm an adult I still wanna party like a college kid. I also live alone and have to be solely responsible with my bills and finances. I'm in a committed relationship but we don't wanna take the next big step (living together) until he finishes school. That's about where my life is at the moment.

Real age: 25
"Guess": 22


----------



## The Hunter (Aug 14, 2013)

Everyone tells me I look older than I am. Ever since I was 12, people were mistaking me for 20 (okay, not that much of a gap, but still, it was pretty big). I'm in college right now working for a bachelors in biology and have plans to work as a lab technician until a better opportunity arises for me (I don't have a specific job I want, I just want to work in the field). In my spare time, I'm hardly any fun. When classes are in, I'm always studying, worrying, working, reading, or just talking with people online. When I get a break, I rarely leave the house. I stay inside and work on hobbies or read up on them if the materials aren't available (which is about 80% of the time). I'll go out for walks and exercise at home, but I don't care a whole lot for my diet anymore. I don't go off the edge and eat whatever I want, but I just don't care what enters my body at this point. Not like it matters, it takes more work for me to gain weight and fat than it does to lose it. Overall, life is pretty good. Probably wouldn't change much about it except for having too much free time on my hands. I'd rather be working all day than have a single moment of rest or play.

If not for the fact that I'm still in college and am aware of how much further I need to go, I'd feel 27. I'm 19.


----------



## Picklepower (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm 22, I look younger though, especially since I'm kinda short. One of my brothers friends was surprised I was 22 lol. When ever that Tailor Swift song comes on the radio, about how awesome being 22 is, I don't get it, its just another year to me. In the video she's having this huge ass party cuz she turned 22, when I did, me and my family went to Hibachi, and got a cake, and drank beer but I wasn't like OMG 22!!!


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, do I look 30? 

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=80&start=420#p66601


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 14, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> Well, do I look 30?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=10&t=80&start=420#p66601


I would have said 24-26


----------



## TL 611 (Aug 15, 2013)

I dunno. I say I act and look pretty much my age. People seem surprised I'm under 18, but the difference between 17 and 18 is pretty slight, well except legally.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm 24, but some customers have told me I look closer to 18.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, some kid I volunteered with thought I was 45. I don't feel THAT old.

I'm 28 but I'm at an odd place in life. I'm still trying to figure out what job I want and I live with my parents, but due to health problems I don't feel as young as I used to feel.

From one perspective, I'm 18-20, but from another I might be late 30's physically.


----------



## RV 229 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'd probably guess that I was sixteen. I still have a rather young face, and a fondness for cartoons and online roleplaying. =X 

I'm 22.


----------



## Niachu (Sep 20, 2013)

People usually think I'm 16. It works when I want to pay 50 cents less on the bus...


----------



## KatsuKitty (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm 22 but I look about 14 or 15.


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm 24, but I had patients and hospital staff saying I looked anywhere from 18-20.

What do you think? viewtopic.php?f=10&t=80&start=510


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Sep 22, 2013)

19. I'm 30, btw


----------



## Surtur (Sep 23, 2013)

Im 28 but feel like im 80.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm 23. I still look and feel like a teenager, but this isn't a good thing to me. I still haven't graduated college, moved out of my mom's house, or gotten any other job besides my minimum wage food service-type job. I should have progressed into a young adult by now but I haven't...it's so frustrating.


----------



## TrippinKahlua (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm 27 but I look REALLY young for my age. So probably 20.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 27, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I'm 23. I still look and feel like a teenager, but this isn't a good thing to me. I still haven't graduated college, moved out of my mom's house, or gotten any other job besides my minimum wage food service-type job. I should have progressed into a young adult by now but I haven't...it's so frustrating.


Relax Dove Dude, 23 ain't too old. I know people in their 30s who don't have their shit together, and I ain't talkin about OPL.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 28, 2013)

Pikonic said:
			
		

> Mourning Dove said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 28 I have just started getting my shit together.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm 31, but I look so baby faced that I could pass for 5 or more years younger.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Sep 28, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> Pikonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm 28 too, and I haven't moved out or gotten a job that pays more than minimum wage yet. Don't feel too bad, just keep trying to get better.


----------



## Rio (Sep 30, 2013)

I think I more or less look my age (21)... I'm not sure if I actually do however, as I have a tendency to get ID'd a lot.

In terms of how I feel, I don't feel like I'm an adult yet, even though I should. I'm jobhunting, I completed a university education, you'd think these are things that make me feel like an adult, but nope. I have no idea when that'll happen.

As for what age I act, it really depends. I'll admit I can be a bit immature sometimes, but usually when I need to be, I can be mature without much of an issue. It all depends on environment I guess.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Oct 1, 2013)

Rio said:
			
		

> As for what age I act, it really depends. I'll admit I can be a bit immature sometimes, but usually when I need to be, I can be mature without much of an issue.



I used to act very immature around friends when I was younger, but as I have gotten older and been in working environments that all changed

I am 19 (almost 20) but I still look like I just finished high school (albeit facial hair grows back faster now   )


----------



## Null (Oct 1, 2013)

17 or so.


----------



## hm yeah (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm 23 (already rounding up to 24, but that's next month), look ohhh, mid-teens. And people can only correctly guess my sex half the time (or they just awkwardly avoid that), so that's a factor. I think it lowers my apparent age.

But at age 17 I had a bad back, and only now is it starting to get better (I don't really know what happened).

I'm a NEET, just got over being sick for 4-5 months, but am still a bit sick. I really need a job. A job is sorely missing in my life. Meanwhile, I'm just taking care of myself and trying to lengthen my pathetic attention span and build some patience and something that resembles a work ethic.

I look the same as I did when I was 15, and unfortunately I really feel like I haven't improved at all since 18. My friends (IRL friends) have gone places since that age, and are doing what they love and get paid for it. I realized my big dream of being a Disney Animator is a pipe dream, and that really killed a lot of enjoyment of drawing for me. Now I struggle with the "what's the use, it's all a waste of time" mentality.

So I'm more concerned with stagnation than age.


----------



## Pine Tar (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm 23, but I look (and people I know say act) like I'm close to 30. Honestly, it used to bother me, but seeing photographs of my parents not aging too much after 25 or so is encouraging.


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm 23 but people always think I'm in high school. It gets amusing sometimes. At my cousin's house, his stepsister (who I just met for the first time this year) found out it was my birthday back in July, asked how old I was now. I said to guess. She guessed 19 on the knowledge that I don't go to high school, lol. When I said 23, she called me a liar. I had to get out ID and prove to her that I'm 3 years older than her. People who don't know me or my life typically assume I'm 16 to 17. I get asked for ID to buy M-rated games, my 17 year old nephew never does. He goes to a tobacco store to get tobacco, they don't ID him. I go to get rolling papers, I get ID'd. On the other side of things, if I didn't know me I would probably guess 17 and have a hard time figuring out my gender. lol. 

Did I mention I'm an expert at losing my ID? That makes things so much more annoying than they have to be!


----------



## Charon (Nov 28, 2013)

Real age: 24
Look & act like: 26
Feel like: 17


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 6, 2015)

I am 19 but I look around 16 (18 when I don't shave) physically but I dress and act like someone who is around 24ish


----------



## Shuu Iwamine (Dec 6, 2015)

I'd guess probably 17 or 18 considering other people who don't know my actual age tend to guess those two numbers. I'm 24, but my short height and petite build tends to throw a lot of people off.


----------



## GS 281 (Dec 6, 2015)

Look? 30.
Act? 13.


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Dec 7, 2015)

I've been asked "what high school do you go to" and after being corrected the other person often comments they thought I was 16-17. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised, since a lot of people in my family look younger than they actually are.


----------



## John Furrman (Dec 8, 2015)

People tend to tell me I look younger that I am. I think it is because I have long hair, but people usually guess 20 or so. I recently turned 24.

I would say have the emotional maturity of a 20 year old. Lately, I have been trying to focus on what I can do for other people and be about something other than myself.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm 30 and still somtimes get carded for rated M video games.


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 8, 2015)

14 or 15. I'm 20, by the way.

I'm totally baby-faced, haha.


----------



## Sigyn (Dec 8, 2015)

I literally have no idea, my face seems pretty ageless to me. Like, in one lighting/facial expression I can seem 16 but in another I can seem up to 25. I have tattoos though so everyone automatically assumes I'm at least 18


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Dec 8, 2015)

As recently as two weeks ago I've had people guess my age and get as high as nineteen.

I'm almost thirty.  It's part of the reason I keep the beard these days.


----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Dec 8, 2015)

Exactly 9


----------



## Marvin (Dec 8, 2015)

Butta Face Lopez said:


> As recently as two weeks ago I've had people guess my age and get as high as nineteen.
> 
> I'm almost thirty.  It's part of the reason I keep the beard these days.


Yeah, I know that. It's that babyface.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 8, 2015)

Ever since I cut my hair and shaved, people no longer think I'm 20 and think I'm in high school.
I need a better job where I can grow my hair back


----------



## autisticdragonkin (Dec 8, 2015)

I actually look a lot older than I am since I am 4 (turning 5 on feb 29th next year) but I look like I am in my mid to late teens


----------



## TheProdigalStunna (Dec 8, 2015)

Wow, I'm really surprised that everyone here says they look a lot younger than they actually are.  I'd say that most people can correctly gauge my age (20).  When I was younger everyone thought I was much older than I really was, but my growth stagnated since then.


----------



## Magpie (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm 20.  If I speak with people over TS or Discord or whatever friends will assume I am much older than I am, as in late 20s even sometimes 30s.  In person I've been mistaken for mid-late 20s as well, and that was when I was 17-18.  Emotional maturity shifts depending on states of mind but I like to think I am pretty good at keeping my shit together, so I would say considerably more than my age.  Might be how I carry myself, or it might be the fact that I have dark circles the size of Texas.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm 24 but people often mistaken me for being in my late teens. I think it's due to the fact that I'm short, have freckles, and have a bit of a baby face. Oddly enough, I don't get carded as much as I think I would. 

Anyway it's a weird paradox. I currently live at home (Although I lived on my own for a few months and most likely gonna move out again in February), still work in retail as a cashier, and still working on my BA. But I consider myself responsible and emotionally mature (Aside from a few procrastination tendencies). And I think I'm doing "better" than most people I knew from high school in terms of being an adult. Still, there's a lot of room for improvement.    

I'm also pretty damn meek due to Social Anxiety and thus, I think I come off as more immature and childish to people than I actually am. Or maybe that's all in my head.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Dec 18, 2015)

Well, I'm 19, going to be 20 this January actually, but people seem to think I look and act older than I actually am...


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Dec 18, 2015)

I would guess about fifteen.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 18, 2015)

I like to think I look younger than I actually am. Since some people express surprise when I tell them my actual age.

So I guess around 20 or 21.


----------



## Silver (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm 21 but I very, very frequently get mistaken for much younger. I got mistaken for a college freshman (I'm a senior) recently, and I've had many people mistake me for a high schooler too. A few years ago, multiple people mistook me for, like, 12.


----------



## Zeorus (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm 23 and regularly get confused for 26 or 27 due to my height, long hair, and very deep voice. In my senior year of high school, I was confused for a student teacher. In my freshman year of college, I was confused for a grad student. Now that I'm working on my masters, everybody thinks I'm a PhD. candidate.


----------



## Bogs (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm 26 and I guess I look it, although when I'm clean shaven I've been told I look quite young (which only gets me ID'd)


----------



## admiral (Dec 22, 2015)

I look like a twelve year old boy. I'm okay with looking like a boy, that being the aim, but it's hard to get a normal boyfriend when you look like you should be watching spongebob.

edit: am over 20


----------



## Lackadaisy (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm 21, but I've been mistaken for a middle schooler a few times in recent months...


----------



## chimpburgers (Dec 24, 2015)

When I was in my teens, people thought I looked like a college kid. I don't think I've changed that much physically since then. I maintain a clean shaven look and have done so since I was about 16 and compared to others my age, I'm a bit shorter than they are.


----------



## Dudeofteenage (Dec 25, 2015)

People usually guess 25-27.


----------



## glutenfreebooty (Dec 27, 2015)

I have the misfortune of being short, skinny, _and _baby-faced, so that throws people off. The lowest guess I get is 16. 
Mind you, I'm 25.


----------



## Cinnamonn (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm 20 and if I were to guess only based on how I feel, I'd probably say anywhere from 19-21. I feel pretty well adjusted for my age.

Going off looks is an entirely different story though. People always tell me I look like I'm 16. Fucking always. People mistake me for being my 13 year old sister's _younger sibling. 
_
I'm only slightly bitter over how many times that's happened.


----------



## yasscat (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm 24. People guess anywhere from 21 to 28 (not kidding) depending on stuff like how I'm wearing my hair, if I'm wearing makeup, etc. (Granted, the people who assume I'm way older always do so because all of my friends are a lot older than me, but still.)


----------



## Motherboard (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm 18. People either assume I'm a high school freshman, or in my twenties. I'm a pretty short and stocky person, so I suppose that makes it harder to guess.


----------



## Sanae Kochiya (Dec 29, 2015)

16.

Why?  My cousins flat out told me I was lying when I said I was 20.


----------



## Sable (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm 23 but no-one believes I'm not younger (I think it's a retail thing to be honest- one of the other guys is like, 17 but he's as huge as a tree so no-one think's he's that age, and that's just one of us.)

When we went out for a meal with work, one of the guys who was 18 didn't get ID'd. I did. He laughed at me and then we did shots.

It's annoying, but it might be useful when I'm like, 500 years old.


----------



## Billy of Hills (Jan 27, 2016)

I would guess based on personality alone 11 years old.
I have autism so I can't accurately guessed based on appearance.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 27, 2016)

Fuck you Weeny Tran didn't we ban you years ago?


----------



## Fat Cat Represent (Jan 27, 2016)

Eternal and undying, born before the formation of the universe. An omniscient force for who the concept of time has no meaning.


----------



## The Other Chandler (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm 25. I look _maybe_ 20. Serious case of baby-face. But I have a career (special education teacher) and responsibilities (dad with Alzheimer's, sick mother, irresponsible brother) which are probably closer to someone in their 30's. I'm also a really "boring" person, I collect books and shaving paraphernalia, and don't drink alcohol much less go out and party or whatever. 

Amusingly Chris is one of the reasons I decided to teach special ed.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 31, 2016)

The Other Chandler said:


> I'm 25. I look _maybe_ 20. Serious case of baby-face. But I have a career (special education teacher) and responsibilities (dad with Alzheimer's, sick mother, irresponsible brother) which are probably closer to someone in their 30's. I'm also a really "boring" person, I collect books and shaving paraphernalia, and don't drink alcohol much less go out and party or whatever.



There's actually a shaving thread that just sprung up.  It's less boring than you might think.


----------



## MOTHER3EARTHBOUND2FAN (Jan 31, 2016)

the age on my profile is a guess.  my parents were hicks and threw out my birth certificate.


----------



## Innocuous (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm only 20, but I feel like I'm in my mid-20's. I'm going through college with a career in mind, doing a part time job, and I'm moved out. So it's no wonder why I feel older than I am


----------



## ZehnBoat (Feb 2, 2016)

considering what has happened in the past few months for me (I'm not saying)
i've gone from "young enough that i am carded" to "old enough that i'm not carded"
and in my personal opinion, i used to look 5 years younger than i am, to 5 years older.


----------



## SP 199 (Feb 2, 2016)

+100 cause i'm a fucking skeleton


----------



## Asmik Otaku (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm almost 25.
I have always looked very young for my age. It doesn't help that I have a somewhat high voice for a man either, which makes me also sound younger than I am. 
I'd like to think had I not been a pothead and heavy smoker in my teenage years I'd probably look even younger. I also have terrible sleep habits which also probably contributes to my appearance. 
I'd like to think it's because I eat pretty healthy and exercise that I look the way I do, though I used to joke with my S/O that it's due to all the green tea I drink. 
I almost always get carded at bars and stores, at least in my country. Oddly enough in Japan this was never the case, I got carded only twice. 

So if I had to say I probably look 19 at the least, 21 tops


----------

